# Best of Mythic Scribes 2012 (Nominations)



## Philip Overby (Dec 9, 2012)

Announcing the 1st Annual Best of Mythic Scribes Awards 2012

With 2012 winding down and the potential Mayan doomsday upon us, I conferred with the other staff of Mythic Scribes and we have decided to do our first annual Best of Mythic Scribes Awards.  

This thread will be for nominating your ideas for the Best of 2012.  If you don't have an idea for a certain category, you can abstain from nominating for that specific one.  Once all the nominations are in, I will post the nominees to be voted for.  On or around December 31st (if a rogue planet doesn't hit us) I will post the results of the voting.  You can vote either by posting on the thread or sending a PM to me, Phil the Drill (for my private voters.   )

*Best of Mythic Scribes 2012*

1. Best Overall Thread
2.  Most Helpful Thread
3.  Best Post
4.  Best Challenge
5.  Best Showcase Entry
6.  Best Article
7.  Members' Choice (Mythic Scribes members choose the category)

*Best in Fantasy 2012*

1.  Best Fantasy Novel 
2.  Best Fantasy Author
3.  Best New Fantasy Author
4.  Best Fantasy TV Show 
5.  Best Fantasy Movie
6.  Best Fantasy Video Game
7.  Best Fantasy Webcomic
8.  Best Fantasy Magazine, Blog, or Website
9.  Members' Choice (once again, members choose a category)

So they they are!  Give us your nominations!  Starting today!

EDIT:  To clarify, you are voting for your choice for each category.  I will give an example below with my entries.  For Members' Choice, you can offer multiple ideas for categories, but only one will be selected amongst all the votes.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 10, 2012)

NOTE:  If you don't have a choice or nomination for each category, just leave it blank.

Best of Mythic Scribes 2012

1. Best Overall Thread:  Tell, Don't Show http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-questions/5852-tell-dont-show.html
2. Most Helpful Thread:  Opinion on 'said'  http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-questions/5893-opinion-said.html
3. Best Post:  
4. Best Challenge:  Iron Pen Challenges
5. Best Showcase Entry:  
6. Best Article:  Stop Writing That Epic!  Why New Writers Should Start Small http://mythicscribes.com/miscellaneous/stop-writing-that-epic-why-new-writers-should-start-small/
7. Members' Choice:  Best Chit-Chat Topic:  What would you do if someone paid you $4 billion for your ideas?http://http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/5985-what-would-you-do-if-someone-paid-you-%244-billion-your-ideas.html

Best in Fantasy 2012

1. Best Fantasy Novel:  Red Country by Joe Abercrombie
2. Best Fantasy Author:  George R.R. Martin
3. Best New Fantasy Author:  
4. Best Fantasy TV Show:  Game of Thrones
5. Best Fantasy Movie:  
6. Best Fantasy Video Game:  Dragon's Dogma
7. Best Fantasy Webcomic:  
8. Best Fantasy Magazine, Blog, or Website:  Beneath Ceaseless Skies http://www.beneath-ceaseless-skies.com/
9. Members' Choice:  Best Fantasy Character:  Tyrion Lannister

I may update my choices if something catches my eye between now and December 31st!


----------



## Chilari (Dec 10, 2012)

Technically Skyrim came out in 2011.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 10, 2012)

You're right, sorry about that.  I'll edit my choice then.  Would you like to nominate some choices?


----------



## Chilari (Dec 10, 2012)

I will do when I get home, I'm at work at the moment so can't go spending a lot of time on the net.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 10, 2012)

Tyrion Lanester, that little whoremonger. Love Game of Thrones, but I can't nominate, because I have only watched season one. Season one-nominations: best scene-crowning of the exhiled king with a very fresh crown.
Best Fantasy movie: only one I saw was Snow White and the Huntsman. I missed alot.  I'm betting best movie is yet to be released, Hobbit.
Movies of 2012: Wrath of Titans, John Carter,(that Dr from Er?) Mirror, mirror, Jack and the giant slayer, Brave, odd life of timothy Green, Snow White and the Huntsman. Complete list: Best Fantasy Movies 2012

Will have to review for site awards, it will be very difficult.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 10, 2012)

You don't have to nominate for every category if you don't want.  Just pick and choose the ones you'd like to nominate for.  I'll collect all the nominations for voting towards the end of December.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 10, 2012)

Best animated fantasy Tv show: How to train your dragon.

Does "Arrow" fall into fantasy? Come-on, using a thin wood bow in a melee attack? Blocking and striking with it, thats got to be fantasy.

Really a good year for tv Fantasy attempts at least.

GOT 3-31-13


----------



## Ankari (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a cool idea.

My votes:

*Best Overall Thread:* Top Ten Stereotypes in Fantasy

*Most Helpful Thread:* Tell, Don't Show (it corrected my understanding of balance)

*Best Article:* Stop Writing That Epic! Why New Writers Should Start Small (I took this advise)

I'll have to think about the other categories.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 10, 2012)

1.  Best overall thread:  Dialouge (started by Chilari on 11-18-12)

2.  Most Helpful Thread:  Ask Me About Swords (started by Anders Amting on 1-20-12)

3.  Best Post:  Post #6 (made by Chilari on 1-30-12) in "Reliability of Sources?" thread - Research Forum

4.  Best Challenge:  The First Ever Reaver Trigger Challenge (started by Reaver on 2-7-12.  Really, how can this *not* win?)

5.  Best Showcase Entry:  Once More Unto The Breach (made by Kreigsbane on 2-23-12)

6.  Best Article:  Knowing What You Want - Benjamin Clayborne

7.  Best Chit-Chat thread:  Collectively, the This or That threads started by Codey Amprim and Reaver.

I'll try to get to more noms later.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 10, 2012)

*Best Overall Thread:* Kill this thread started by Phil the Drill. It's the Gangnam Style of Mythic Scribes.

*Most Helpful Thread:* Guidelines for Discussing Religion by Black Dragon. I believe the reasons why I nominate this thread are self-explanatory.

*Best Post: *"Ewwww. Gross." (Post #3) by Sparkie.

*Best Challenge: *This is a tie between The "Legendary Sidekick" Trigger Challenge and 'Steerpike's Dialogue Challenge", by the Legendary One and The Master of Gormenghast respectively.

*Best Showcase Entry: *First Chapter (2,200 words)... by Centerfield97. Though I've read dozens of excellent Showcase entries during my brief time here, this stands alone as my favorite.

*Best Article: *Why the Star Wars Prequels Failed by Antonio del Drago. There are too many reasons to list why I love this article.

*Greatest Thread of All Time: *The Endless Hunt: Season 2, An Explosive Island hosted by the Legendary One.







Uh-huh...That's right...

And now for some mood music...


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 10, 2012)

This is having the effect I hoped it would have.  I'm getting to check out threads and articles (The Star Wars one I completely missed somehow!) I may have missed the first time around.  Keep the nominations coming everyone.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone else have any nominations?  I can take multiple nominations from one person if needed.


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 12, 2012)

Best Fantasy Movie of 2012 MUST go to The Hobbit. I don't care that it isn't out yet.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 12, 2012)

Best *Challenges* post - Anita in the Reaver challange. 
Best Challenge - The Reaver Challange (The first one, I have no idea how the other one went though I'm sure it rocked!)
That's all I got, not that there is anything shabby about anything here but, I have not kept up to date in recent months.

Best Movie- I agree with mindfire.... It might not be out yet but it's gonna be killer good I'm sure.


----------



## FatCat (Dec 12, 2012)

*Best Overall Thread* This is difficult. So difficult, in fact, I will not choose. 
*Most Helpful Thread* My first showcase post, it showed me that this is a community full of friendly and smart people willing to help. 
*Best Post* This absolutely cracks me up. 
*Best Challenge* Iron Pen, which I will eventually win. 
*Best Showcase Entry* I like 'em all. 
*Best Article* Gonna go with the flow and say Benjamin's Stop Writing That Epic. Good advice. 
*Member's Choice* The Second (EVER!) Reaver Challenge. Quite fun.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 13, 2012)

I will submit nominations when I have a working home PC I can submit from. Can't do it at work, I don't have time for it.

When do nominations close anyway?


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmm...I figure they will close on December 21st.  That will give people time to offer up more ideas.  I'm going to take whatever people nominate then make lists.  If I don't have enough nominations, I will just take some ideas from other "Best of 2012" lists and use some of them.  That way voting can be the last week of December.  

Thanks everyone that's posted so far!


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 13, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Best Fantasy Movie of 2012 MUST go to The Hobbit. I don't care that it isn't out yet.



I'm betting this is true, but I have seen previews of movies that looked great, but failed.
So I won't nominate, but you already have, so it doesn't matter.

Best new Sub-forum; Writing Resources


----------

